
Dyslexie font, the revolutionary font for people with dyslexia - dsr12
https://www.dyslexiefont.com/en/typeface/
======
oblib
This is certainly interesting. I had a good friend who owned a business
located next to mine years ago who was dyslexic.

I found this out when he left a note on my door that looked like it had been
written by 3rd grade kid. I was fairly well stunned by it because I'd never
knew anyone who was dyslexic before that and he was very skilled craftsmen and
very intelligent and I realized that was a pretty tough challenge for him to
deal with.

I think it'd be a great option to offer in my web app preferences.

I did a quick check of my Safari browser's Preferences (v.11.1) and didn't see
an option to select a font, but Firefox (v.61.0.1) does, and it allows the
user to override a site's fonts. Chrome looks like it does as well, though
it's a bit noisy in it's approach.

